# crop emptying too quickly



## zilenacha (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi. Today is our second day with our 3 chicks in a brooder. They are 13-15 days old today. The brooder is 83-87 degrees, and they have water in the brooder for humidity. They look quite happy in there, alternately awake and sleeping, and I have it surrounded to darken it. I weighed them yesterday and today and fed them 10% body weight (very slight gain overnight). So what's the prob?

2 hours or so after feeding their crops are empty! I double checked my mixing. 
I am using Exact Handfeeding Formula and mixing 1 part powder to 1-1/3 part water. Water is 104-106 degrees. The chicks' droppings are formed and with some white, also a significant clear liquid/urine element. So, I'm going to feed them again now, but what else can I do? What else should I check? Should I just keep feeding them "on demand" when empty regardless of schedules?

TY for advice,
Leslie


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

How much do your chicks weigh? And you say you're feeding 10% but how often do you have them on feeds? For example, were you feeding every four hours but finding them empty just after 2 of those 4 hours? Consistency of the formula could also play a role here. It is quite possible that you are mixing it still on the watery end of the spectrum. However, someone with more experience should be along shortly.


----------



## zilenacha (Nov 11, 2011)

*info*

They are 80g, 45g, and 42g respectively. I was planning on feeding them every 4 hours, which is what I did yesterday-with 1 extra feed because crops were empty.

I fed them at 0600 today, and at 0830 crops are empty and they are crying. 

I'm going to mix the formula with the weight directions this time, and a little thicker (after 5 days old the directions give a wide range of how thick you can make it) and see how that does.

TY for you swift response.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Don't thicken too much though.. just a tad more. See how it goes. The only other thing I can find on crops emptying too quick is the possibility of some type of infection. So if the consistency change doesn't show improvement, I would strongly suggest a vet check. But again, perhaps some others more experienced will have some input. Good luck!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It sounds like your formula is to thin. Mix to a *baby food Applesauce consistency*


----------



## zilenacha (Nov 11, 2011)

*ty*

I mixed the formula thicker, like babyfood applesauce (but not with that yummy smell, yuck!) and I also made sure to leave the chicks alone between feedings. They did better through the day. Their feeds are holding them 3.5-4 hours now. I'm not sure I really did much different, but I'm happy with the outcome nonethesless.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Good to hear! Now enjoy your little feathered ones.


----------

